# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [sondage] A quel magazine de programmation s'abonner ?

## mamelouk

Salut  tous,

Je voulais savoir si vous tiez abonns  un magazine de programmation, et si oui, lequel ?

Moi pour ma part j'arretais pas de me dire que je m'abonnerais  Login ds que j'aurai un peu de sous, et puis il a disparu :/

Voil tout, aprs vos rponses pourront peut etre servir  un sondage

edit: si vous avez des rfrences de bon magazine en anglais, je suis aussi preneur !!

A+

----------


## Leobaillard

Salut ! 

Ben moi personnellement non, mais j'aimerais bien. Si certains ont des noms intressants, je suis preneur !!  ::):

----------


## granquet

non ...
mais j'aimerais bien.

j'ai vut quelques articles qui m'ont interress dans un mag linux (j'ai pas le nom en tete)
faudrais que je m'en fasse preter un pour voir si a vaut le coup de s'abonner.  ::mrgreen:: 

[edit]
GNU Linux magazine : c'est le nom que je cherchais  ::mrgreen::  

certains y font des references sur le forum de temps en temps, et j'ai toujours trouv a interressant.
maintenant je l'ai jamais eu en main.
j'hesite a m'abonner. me retrouver avec un mag de 30 pages, dont 10% m'interressent  ::aie::  
ce serait dommage.

----------


## Leobaillard

Oui, dans les revues Linux y'en a qui sont vraiment pas mal...

Ce qu'il faudrait (ce qu'il me faudrait/ce que j'aimerais) c'est une revue qui allie Linux, Logiciels Libres, Open Source et Dveloppemennt. a doit bien exister non ?

Si quelqu'un  a en stock, je suis preneur  ::):

----------


## mamelouk

j'ai bien trouv ca : http://mscoder.org/fr/ldj.html 
mais  la base c'est un magazine polonais alors je sais pas ce que ca donne la traduction

et sinon comme je le disais c'est vraiment dommage que Login est disparu...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Tu veut dire "c'est dommage que *Dream* est disparu" ?  :;):

----------


## gege2061

> Tu veut dire "c'est dommage que *Dream* est disparu" ?


Non son successeur, login, a aussi disparu (sans tre remplac).




> j'ai vut quelques articles qui m'ont interress dans un mag linux (j'ai pas le nom en tete)
> [...]
> [edit]
> GNU Linux magazine : c'est le nom que je cherchais


C'est le seul magazine d'info que j'achte tous les mois.

a parle essentiellement de Linux (ah bon ?  ::aie:: ) mais aussi tout ce qui gravite autour (pour la dev c'est principalement du C mais il n'y a pas que a). Par exemple le sommaire du numro de ce mois-ci : http://www.gnulinuxmag.com/index.php...kiosque-samedi (le debian corner et le kernel corner reviennent tous les mois).

Il y a aussi une version pratique plus ax sur... la pratique ( ::boulet:: ) non je voulais dire sur l'utilisation des logiciels libres (donc un utilisateur de Windows peut trouver des articles qui l'interesse).

Aprs les nouveaux magazines  8 sur papier glacer, gnralement j'achte le premier numro, je rigole un peu mais c'est tout.

Je vais quand mme finir par le meilleur mais il n'ai pas disponible en kiosque : http://magazine.developpez.com/ :8-):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non son successeur, login, a aussi disparu (sans tre remplac).


Oui je savais mais comme j'achetais Dream tres souvent et au passage a Login, j'ai stopp progressivement. Par contre PCTeam ca existe encore ? A leurs debuts c'etait bien mais c'est devenue un Sous-Joystick de moins en moins interressant...

----------


## mamelouk

et qq'un a dj entendu parler de ca : http://www.ddj.com/ ?
(http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/drdobbs-letter.fr.html ^^)

apparement c'est un magazine qui a rsist au temps, mais j'ai pas russi  comprendre si ca parle de programmation ou autre


lol *le magazine developpez.com* il a l'air pas mal du tout, il manque juste un flux rss pour prvenir de sa sortie!

----------


## Skyounet

Moi j'aime bien MISC, c'est super technique, mais c'est super bien crit.

----------


## mamelouk

> Moi j'aime bien MISC, c'est super technique, mais c'est super bien crit.


Oui mais MISC ca concerne la scurit et les rseaux...  pas la programmation

----------


## Skyounet

> Oui mais MISC ca concerne la scurit et les rseaux...  pas la programmation


Bah non. Ok c'est peas exclusif programmation, mais y'a des articles de prog dessus, j'en ai mme plusieurs sous les yeux l.

----------


## mamelouk

> Bah non. Ok c'est peas exclusif programmation, mais y'a des articles de prog dessus, j'en ai mme plusieurs sous les yeux l.


prog rseau ?

----------


## Skyounet

> prog rseau ?


Non non, la devant moi comme articles de prog j'ai :
Cration d'un binaire multiplateforme
Cheval de Troie sous Windows - API Hooking : l'autre voie

Un dossier sur le reverse engineering
Un dossier sur la cryptographie malicieuse (backdoor cryptographiques, obfsucateur de code, polymorphisme de code...).

Donc voil question prog dans les 2 MISC que j'ai devant moi.

----------


## Jean-Marc.Bourguet

> et qq'un a dj entendu parler de ca : http://www.ddj.com/ ?


J'y suis abonn depuis des annes -- et avant je l'achetais au numro trs rgulirement.  Mais j'ai dcid de ne pas renouveler mon abonnement quand il arrivera  expiration; il y a de moins en moins d'articles qui m'intressent.  C'est peut-tre parce que les derniers thmes ne m'intressaient pas (chaque numro a un thme et la plupart des articles tournent autour de ce thme) mais il n'y a vraissemblablement pas que cela.

----------


## mamelouk

ok merci pour vos contributions et bonne anne, bonne sant!

----------


## _solo

mon avis de m-rd- les magazines de prog de nos jour ne valent plus grand chose de dr dobbs a login ( beurk!!! )  en passant par programmez ou p-e d'autres les euls zines qui valent la peine d'etre soutenue pour moi sont MISC , GNU/LINUX MAGAZINE , HAKIN9 et MSCODER les autres sont p-e bien mais reserve aux debutant car lourd ( voir meme tres lourd ) le fait de repeter inlassablement les memes choses sans a aucun moment essayer d'innnover ou simplement maque de technicite pour certains.

++ ::D:  
ne troller pas siouplait

----------


## Auteur

En ce qui me concerne j'achetais rgulirement Login. Ils proposaient un CD-ROM sur lequel on pouvait trouver des outils intressants qui avaient le mrite d'tre gratuits (freeware) et compatibles avec Windows. Ben, oui quand on est en bas dbit  ::oops::  , le CD-ROM vendu avec le magazine rend bien service  ::D:  

Peut-tre un jour verra-ton un magazine intitul _dveloppez.com_ sur lequel on trouvera les derniers articles de nos rdacteurs ainsi qu'un CD-ROM sur lequel se trouveront nos logiciels et nos codes source prfrs  ::roll::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben moi ... je lis plutt *Union*.

Ben quoi ?
Y a des programmes sur Union ...
Si si 
Les programmes des soires coquines et tout, et tout ! 
 ::mouarf::  

 ::aie::

----------


## GLDavid

Perso, je ne suis abonn  aucun magazine. 
Le seul qui valait le coup est feu Login. 
Je suis d'ailleurs dgout que le magazine ait puremment et simplement disparu sans crier gare.

@++

----------


## _solo

> Le seul qui valait le coup est feu Login.
> Je suis d'ailleurs dgout que le magazine ait puremment et simplement disparu sans crier gare.


mouais le probleme c'est que LOGIN faisait comme fait certains mag grand public ex microhebdo il ne faisait que (re)(re)mettre les meme article en permanence avec deux lignes de update ( et encore ) .

----------


## GLDavid

> mouais le probleme c'est que LOGIN faisait comme fait certains mag grand public ex microhebdo il ne faisait que (re)(re)mettre les meme article en permanence avec deux lignes de update ( et encore ) .


Ceci est vrai pour leurs hors-srie. J'avais commis l'erreur d'acheter les hors-sries Perl diffrent d'un an dans la date mais pas dans le contenu.

@++

----------


## pi-2r

> les seuls zines qui valent la peine d'tre soutenue pour moi sont MISC , GNU/LINUX MAGAZINE , HAKIN9 et MSCODER


Je lis depuis pas mal de temps le magazine HAKIN9 (je teste aussi leurs revus en tant que betatesteur) bien qu'il y ait de la programmation dans ce magazine, il s'oriente plutt vers la scurit informatique.
Concernant GNU/LINUX MAGAZINE, ce magazine est principalement orient sur la programmation linux.
Enfin, MSCODER est ax sur la programmation windows, j'avais reu le premier sous format pdf en tant que betatesteur (si le premier magazine intresse quelqu'un, qu'il me contacte), c'est bien structurer et agrable  lire.

Tout ces magazines sont bien prsent, les articles sont accompagns de CD contenant des tutoriaux, programmes, et autres fichiers se rapportants au sujet.

----------


## mhooreman

> Moi j'aime bien MISC, c'est super technique, mais c'est super bien crit.


MISC est dit par la mme maison que GNU/Linux magazine. Ils sont complmentaires.

----------


## Katyucha

> Perso, je ne suis abonn  aucun magazine. 
> Le seul qui valait le coup est feu Login. 
> Je suis d'ailleurs dgout que le magazine ait puremment et simplement disparu sans crier gare.
> 
> @++


Pareil, c'tait le seul qui offrait vraiment des articles sur l'administration systme .

----------


## _solo

> Pareil, c'tait le seul qui offrait vraiment des articles sur l'administration systme .


ouais bof suffit d'aller ici pour avoir ca  ou alors dans l'une des section de feu madchat.

----------


## spawntux

Bonjour

Perso je lit Hackin9 et linuxmag  je les trouve tres sympas ^^ a oui sinon je lit aussi Le Magazine de Developpez.com ^^ tres bon mag  :;): 

Cordialement

----------

